# I didnt realize this phone could make calls and use data?



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

Even on 3G you can surf the web on a call... Pretty much like the Thunderbolt. Am I the last to notice this? lol


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

psufan5 said:


> Even on 3G you can surf the web on a call... Pretty much like the Thunderbolt. Am I the last to notice this? lol


LTE is much more like GSM, than CDMA, that way. You can alway surf and talk on a AT&T/TMo 3G phone.... (but not on a CDMA VzW/Sprint phone).


----------



## ScrawnyB (Jun 9, 2012)

This has nothing to do with LTE in this case, as the op is referencing 3G data + voice at the same time, which is referred to as SVDO (Simultaneous Voice and Data).

This is something that has been slowly creeping in 3G/4G phones from Verizon over the past year or probably even longer now.

Old article, but some info:
http://thecellphonejunkie.com/2011/01/31/verizon-launching-simultaneous-voice-and-data-over-cdma1x-advanced-svdo-network-soon/


----------



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

What an incredible surprise that was today when I found that out... this phone is absolutely amazing so far.


----------

